
Show HN: SQL Weekly – Weekly SQL challenges and resources to up your data skills - amolo
http://sqlweekly.github.io
======
amolo
Hi. Simple weekly SQL Challenges in your email to help you get better at SQL.

------
petercooper
There's something familiar about this to me, particularly that GDPR page ;-)
(it's fine - good luck!)

Your link to LinkedIn is broken, by the way.

